# quality dentists Makati & Ortigas



## AlanDRrpcv (Jul 9, 2014)

i'm sure this has been posted numerous times in the past, but I can't figure out how to find the answers: I would appreciate some recommendations for quality ROUTINE DENTAL CARE [dentists] in the Ortigas/Makati area. Recommendations based on YOUR OWN EXPERIENCE only please. Nothing complicated: just routing cleaning and checkup, and your own opinion of how the dental office compares with quality dental offices in the USA. Thank you


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

AlanDRrpcv said:


> i'm sure this has been posted numerous times in the past, but I can't figure out how to find the answers: I would appreciate some recommendations for quality ROUTINE DENTAL CARE [dentists] in the Ortigas/Makati area. Recommendations based on YOUR OWN EXPERIENCE only please. Nothing complicated: just routing cleaning and checkup, and your own opinion of how the dental office compares with quality dental offices in the USA. Thank you


Hi Alan,

I have not had dental care in those areas but am hoping that you will be able to locate comparable service to what is available back home.

Years ago I had experience with just a simple extraction down in Masbate City. Dentist in my opinion was very good. However, there was no X-ray available anywhere and no autoclave used for serialization of the instruments used. A simple hand washing with soap and water followed by alcohol to clean them. A bit scary to say the least.

Then last year my wife had to have dental work done up here close to Angeles City. One extraction followed by cleaning. Again, no autoclave and instruments washed in soap and hot water.

So I guess what I'm saying is to be careful and any recommendations you get, take with a grain of salt

If all else fails, you might try The Filipino Doctor site and then call and or visit a few dentists before you become the next victim of some dentist who's only interest is making money..


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

If your looking in Ortigas might try the Medical City.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Dental Care Philippines*



AlanDRrpcv said:


> i'm sure this has been posted numerous times in the past, but I can't figure out how to find the answers: I would appreciate some recommendations for quality ROUTINE DENTAL CARE [dentists] in the Ortigas/Makati area. Recommendations based on YOUR OWN EXPERIENCE only please. Nothing complicated: just routing cleaning and checkup, and your own opinion of how the dental office compares with quality dental offices in the USA. Thank you


I live far south and more remote than Manila area and the dentist my wife, son and daughter has used is top of the line, I was surprised my first visit, unbelievable and the cost was so very low, my wife had an abcess tooth, she had it taken out her teeth cleaned, this took two visits and while we were waiting, the Dental office was playing movies or cable on huge HD TV's, desk top computer with internet also free along with air hockey game, free drinks and cookies, snacks, orange juice the total bill for the combined visits was 1,600 peso's.

Our Dentist has marble floors, Aircon, state of the art equipment this includes a TV above the chair that you sit in, you watch TV while the Dentist works on you, he also takes credit card, this office is in Sta Cruz Laguna I think the owner is some sort of celebrity or model. I'm almost positive that there are more inexpensive place to get your teeth worked on that might be just as nice, I could be wrong.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

TRICARE recommends The Makati medical Center Dental Clinic also St Lukes |medical Center in Quezon City


----------



## AlanDRrpcv (Jul 9, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> I have not had dental care in those areas but am hoping that you will be able to locate comparable service to what is available back home.
> 
> ...


the Filipino Doctor site looks very thorough -- thanks


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

AlanDRrpcv said:


> the Filipino Doctor site looks very thorough -- thanks


We've used it to find drs for my mother-in-law remotely from here in the US with success.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

There is a nice dental clinic in Megamall (Ortigas). It is even open on Sundays. I had to use them once and had a pleasant experience. Dental City (SM Megamall - Bldg. B, Mandaluyong, Metro Manila) @ ClickTheCity.com Health & Beauty


----------

